# What will you do with your wedding ring after divorce is finalized?



## livinnitemare (Jul 21, 2011)

At first I wanted to chunk it into the lake or flush it down the toilet.  But then thought... hell might as well get the diamonds taken out and get a pendant made or something. Looking at it still makes me angry and hurt. 

Just curious to what some of you will do with your wedding rings.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine is still in my jewelry box but I was thinking about putting it in the safety deposit box at the bank.

As Zsa Zsa Gabor once said: "I've never hated a man enough to give him back his jewelry."



You could always get a coffin for it:

http://www.weddingringcoffin.com/


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol we bought ours at a local pawn shop, so I returned them 12yrs later(yes I had both his and mine) to that local pawn and sold them back for more then we bought them for. 

I thought about saving them for my children but the heartache that came from them was to much to bare. I took the money, bought me a beautiful new ring and my children each a new outfit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livinnitemare (Jul 21, 2011)

wedding ring coffin box!! LOL!! too funny. 

Yes, I have both too. So, I thought of making a pendant for my daughter and me. 

Not sure I would want to pass that down to my daughter. LOL.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ The white coffin is my favorite.

Greeneyed--that is awesome you got more $ back than you spent on the rings! 

My cousin had a HUGE diamond ring in her first marriage (she was only 18!) and she kept hers--she said she is going to keep the diamonds to make into a necklace. She remarried and has a much smaller diamond-she says it's more practical. Which is true cause the first one would weigh her finger down.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

livinnitemare said:


> wedding ring coffin box!! LOL!! too funny.
> 
> Yes, I have both too. So, I thought of making a pendant for my daughter and me.
> *
> Not sure I would want to pass that down to my daughter. *LOL.


That has crossed my mind too but it hasn't brought me any luck in marriage so...

They're still in my jewelry box, didn't give them back to ex nor did he ask me to.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Throw back into the boiling mouth of Mt. Doom where it will blind Sauron's eye.


----------



## nowthinkpositive (Jun 18, 2011)

I still can't take mine off. What is wrong with me? I have been wearing it 23 years and it feels weird without it. We are separated not yet divorced. I feel like when the divorce is final I will take it off but I can't bear to do it now. He has not been wearing his for months. Argh.


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

I get mad every time I think about this. 
In a fit of haste I left all jewelry with stbx.
Now all my expensive pieces are gone. 

If I had wanted to sell my engagement/wedding bands, I can't because I don't even have them. I'd ask for everything back but I don't want to know what hes done with it all.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

caughtdreaming said:


> I get mad every time I think about this.
> In a fit of haste I left all jewelry with stbx.
> Now all my expensive pieces are gone.
> 
> If I had wanted to sell my engagement/wedding bands, I can't because I don't even have them. I'd ask for everything back but I don't want to know what hes done with it all.


_Posted via Mobile Device_

i was in a similar situation and it took a lot of convincing and arguing for ex to bring me most of my jewelry which i got as gifts from mostly family, and it took over a year for him to send me HALF of my clothes. still waiting for him to send the other half!!

he called me materialistic every time i demanded or asked for my belongings lol


----------



## mswren7 (May 8, 2011)

I'm not separated or divorced but I threw my wedding ring out into the bushes 2 years ago on d-day. Despite attempts by H to find it with a gold detector, it was never located. I havent wanted to wear one since.

My engagement ring is back in the safe for my children to inherit as I have no desire to wear it again.

He has offered to buy new rings for us but I dont see the point.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I put my gold and diamonds back into the ground where they came from in the first place. In more or less as close to their origins as I could get them with a hammer.


----------



## mswren7 (May 8, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I put my gold and diamonds back into the ground where they came from in the first place. In more or less as close to their origins as I could get them with a hammer.


I love it - putting the gold and diamonds back into the ground where they came from in the first place. Very environmentally correct.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I did get very nice rings out the H, and I am keeping them till I get another one ;o) My friends were asking me about that today. They wanted to know why I still where them and on my wedding ring finger. For my own reasons they give me a sense of comfort and confidence. When I go out at my age everyone expects you to be married, and as long as I have the rings on...no one gives me a second thought. They probably don't in my own mind...but I feel it ;o) He took his rings off immediately. He can go...but the rings stay. Everyone says no other man is going to approach you as long as you wear them, well when I start looking I will take them off, but for now they stay on the finger the summabytch put them on 2 years ago Monday ;o(


----------



## amarige (Jun 6, 2011)

Great question. I took mine off the day I found out about the affair (2 years ago) and never put them back on. I decided I wouldn't wear it ever again, unless it could be given back to me with the same promise I accepted it with. Our divorce is not final yet and he just took his off about 6 months ago; even though he has been living and vacationing with OW. When I found out about the affair, a picture arrived to our home of them on vacation at a beach and you can see his ring....
His mother has my rings in her safe. She often reminds me that when I am ready for them I can retreive them anytime. (his parents speak to me and not to him). I think I am planning to keep them safe until I come up with a better idea. He had to have his cut off; then he repaired it....wierd I thought.
I laughed so hard at the coffin idea.....


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

Right now original wedding set is in the jewlery box. After 1st time he cheated when we reconciled etc..he brought me a mother of pearl band which was nice....yeah I threw that in the trash. Literally the kitchen trash can cause it was like a joke when I looked at it after all this to end up in the same place again 1 1/2 after the first one occurred.


----------



## Jayg14 (May 23, 2011)

I am going to take it, along with all of the cards, pictures, mementos and notes my STBXW gave me, put it in a box and store it in my parents' attic. If one day my daughter asks about her parents' marriage to each other, I will get the box and let her look at it. That way she can see that Mom and Dad loved each other and were happy together once.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

jbird669 said:


> I am going to take it, along with all of the cards, pictures, mementos and notes my STBXW gave me, put it in a box and store it in my parents' attic. If one day my daughter asks about her parents' marriage to each other, I will get the box and let her look at it. That way she can see that Mom and Dad loved each other and were happy together once.


Best one yet! :iagree: 

although at this point with many of the folks on here, I think they are leaning more towards melting gold and re-mounting diamonds than saving the ring.

I am for what you will be doing. It is worth it if your children knew that they were concieved of love and raised with love and you have something to show them for it. That way they won't feel like their lives were a lie or that it was their fault that you both went your separate ways.

Jbird, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I figure my wedding band means nothing anymore at this point, even though my divorce isn't finalize, so I sold it at a pawn shop. Good form of closure!


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I kept mine but I am debating whether to give it to my son. It certainly did not bring me any luck and I don't wish this type of luck upon anyone else, certainly not my son.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

My band belonged to my Grandmother before me, so I will keep it, just plain gold. The diamonds I haven't thought about yet. The band has not been off my hand for 28 years, might need to be cut, so it will stay til this thing is done


----------



## jeffsdesigns (Jul 19, 2011)

I am wearing mine currently while trying to settle my wife down. Even though, we are seperated 2 months.
I will continue to wear it unless we get a divorce.
If we get a divorce. I will put it in my drawer.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

I can see why there is no proper formal etiquitte for disposing of a wedding ring after divorce, everyone has their own feelings on it. I guess there is no right or wrong answer. For me, it was part of my life for 31 years, good and bad. My children where born under that ring. I would feel as if I was throwing away a part of my life. I think I would just keep it stored away. I guess if mine was an ugly bitter divorce I might feel differently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadmama (Jul 7, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Throw back into the boiling mouth of Mt. Doom where it will blind Sauron's eye.


That is an AWESOME idea! Not sure if it's worth the trouble of getting there though. 

I have mine in a jewelry box along with the diamond "journey" necklace I got for an anniversary gift (what a joke). I've thought about selling it, especially since it's gold and that's so big nowadays. It was one of the first things I wondered about. For now I am holding onto it as my "emergency fund". I thought about having it made into something else. Someone had said to hold onto it for the children as well, though I wouldn't want them to use it as a wedding ring.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I guess you folk have expensive bands. My plain smooth unadorned gold band is worth maybe $100 retail a third that resale.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> I guess you folk have expensive bands. My plain smooth unadorned gold band is worth maybe $100 retail a third that resale.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You might be surprised. Selling it for the gold right now is fairly lucrative. They just weigh it and pay you because they melt it down. Worth a try!


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I took mine in to see what i could get for it. 

The amount of money offered doesn't replace the feeling and meaning that it has. 

I suppose I'll just be keeping it like the rest of my wedding mementos. It still was the happiest day of my life. -shrug-


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

@ CLucas, I agree. I worked hard for this ring and I am keeping it on. Even after the divorce is final! ;o) That should piss him off real properlike ;o)


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

I've already sold mine.


----------



## mswren7 (May 8, 2011)

jbird669 said:


> I am going to take it, along with all of the cards, pictures, mementos and notes my STBXW gave me, put it in a box and store it in my parents' attic. If one day my daughter asks about her parents' marriage to each other, I will get the box and let her look at it. That way she can see that Mom and Dad loved each other and were happy together once.


This has made me feel so bad that I also destroyed my wedding album. I know one day my girls will want to look back at their mother and father's wedding day, and what will I have to show for it? An album that has been destroyed by rain and pictures of me and him torn out or torn in half. I was unable to have such insight into it, I was just consumed with my own anger and hurt about being cheated on. It makes me so emotional to read this post and am very saddened by what I have done.


----------



## tonyvu (Jul 24, 2011)

im gonna keep everything that belong to her or us.....just a beautiful memory thats all


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

My ring is the one that my Dad gave Mom when they got married. It started as a simple 4 diamonds placed in a line. Mom later added a unique ring guard to it. Dad passed when I was 16. Years later, when she remarried she gave that ring to me. A few years ago, H had it resized and redesigned as an anniversary/birthday gift. It is now residing on my right hand, the guard was taken off. The ring now is a beautiful 5 diamond design, too special and beautiful to destroy or sell.


----------

